# Question sur script sh !



## olof (11 Juin 2002)

Pour ta 2ème question :

est-ce que ce qui s'affiche toujours sont des erreurs ? Si c'est le cas :

en faisant

./mon_script.sh &gt; mon_script.log

tu redirige la sortie standard (1) dans le fichier mentionné. Par contre, tu ne redirige pas la sortie des erreur (2). Pour rediriger les erreurs :

./mon_script.sh &gt;mon_script.log 2&gt;mon_script.err

A+


----------



## Einbert (11 Juin 2002)

Comme tu n'as pas vraiment spécifier ce que devais faire ton script, ben voici une proposition...Donc pour ta première question, je ne peux te conseiller qu'une chose :
 te bricoler un *StartupItem* que tu pourras mettre dans le dossier en question dans /Library ... tu verras, c'est pas très compliqué à faire, car tu as juste besoin d'un scrip de même nom que le dossier se trouvant dans /Library/StartupItems/ et un fichier.pList (le mieux, c'est de regarder les fichiers déjà fait et de lire le pdf Inside MacOS X et Writting drivers ou un truc du style)...ah oui, et dans ton script, tu ne sauras même pas obligé de mettre sudo toine, juste la commande, même si celle-ci demande le passwd root normalement.

Concernant ton deuxième problème, ben sois il y a une erreur dans ton script ou je dirais que tant que ce que doit faire le script n'est pas terminé, ben il ne peut rien piper dans le fichier d'output...Et pour un fichier .log, donc si tu veux garder trace de toutes les session précédentes, il serait néanmoins préférable d'utiliser &gt;&gt; .

Autrement, pour ta première question, il faudrait se renseigner pour voir si lors de la phase de login de session, tu peux faire passer via "Ouverture à la connexion" des commandes qui demandent normalement le passwd admin ou root (je pense là principalement à un applescript compilé qui ne fait rien d'autre qu'un do shell script ton_script).

++


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

Merci Olof, pour le premier problème, avec cela, ca marche..

Einbert, pour les startups items, y'a pas de problème, c'est déjà fait, mais ce qui se passe, c'est que au boot, le script est executé en root, or, ce qui se fait dans mon script ne peux être fait en root... d'ou problème..

C'est pour ca que je voudrais dans le script, réussir à faire que le script soit executé sous un autre user que root .... 

mais sinon, oui je vais passer par AppleScript à l'ouverture de session


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

Vala, j'ai deux questions sur des scripts sh ...

- D'une part, j'ai un script qui est executé au boot, donc en root, comment faire pour executer celui-ci sous un autre utilisateur que root ..

j'ai mis un _su toine_ ou un _sudo toine_ pour chaque instruction, mais cela ne marche pas, le script ne marche pas et lorsque que je fait un ps aux | grep monscript   le script reste toujours actif, alors qu'il ne fait plus rien, sachant que lorsque j'execute celui-ci normalement, il dure deux secondes.

Alors comment faire pour que au boot, celui-ci s'execute sous un autre user ?


- et d'autre part, j'ai un problème avec les redirections, dans le script, j'execute un script avec ./script &gt; fichierdelog.log  avec un seul &gt; ou &gt;&gt;, cela fait pareil, il ne me mets pas les sorties dans le fichier spécifiés, ou alors seulement une partie...
La moitié se mets bien dans le fichier, et l'autre se met sur le terminal en standard ! ....
Si quelqu'un sait d'ou ca peut venir ?


Tout ca ce fait sur Mac OS X ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance


----------

